# Mind Body & Kick *** Moves Filipino Martial Arts Whoops *** Bakbakan!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2008)

[yt]bas78ydOJ5s[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice, I finally caught that whole series and enjoyed it.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2008)

It was a fun series, even if the host was a bit _too _enthusiastic at times!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------

